# menu bar keeps blinking !



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

hey all,
have a strange and potentially serious problem with my MBP 13.3". This is last years model and has has the 2.4 GHz Core 2 Duo processor. I am currently running 10.6.8 and of course keep the system fully updated.
So, I booted up my laptop this morning to see that the menu bar was constantly blinking.
Now in the 9 months that I have had this laptop I have never encountered anything like this.
So I was stumped as to what was happening and tried restarting but the drop down menu wouldn't come up.
I was finally able to restart using the keyboard shortcuts. And since then the laptop has been behaving normally.
I am not sure if this is relevant but I had been charging the laptop for several hours the night before.
Additionally, there could be a link with another problem that I had earlier discussed on this same forum too. Earlier the speaker volume would come down to somewhere just under the midway mark, whether it was nearly full or silent. It would however function normally when I would slide it back to its normal position. Now I may be mistaken but it looks to me that this problem was no longer happening for the past few days. So, if the volume was nearly full it would stay there until I played around with it.
Could there be a connection with all what I have just described?
Do I need to go in for some kind of software update?
Thanks !


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When was the last time you ran repair permissions in Disk Utility?


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

no idea what this is ! so is it a good practise to run the repair permissions in disk utility every now and then?
something like the disk defragmenter in windows?
i did do something with disk utility nearly 8 months ago but just cant recall if it had anything to do with repair permsissions.
Thanks


----------

